# How to prime an 08' 750 fuel pump



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

So I followed the sticky at the top of the forum, and did the screen mod on my fuel pump since I was having issues. I drained and cleaned the tank made sure everything was spotless before re-installing the pump etc. Now I can not get any fuel flow from my pump, I am wondering if there is a way to hook this up to an external power source to see if the pump will prime, or if my worst fears are now realized that I have to shell out $600+ for a new pump!!

I have tried turning the key on over and over to prime the pump, but no fuel is coming to the line.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I saw someone else post this problem the other day. His turned out to be the rollover sensor wasn't in it's place. Have you double checked it? 

To the Batcave!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea, I saw the same thing and checked that roll over sensor over and over. I know someone said they hooked the pump up to their truck battery to prime it then put it back in the bike and it worked fine I just want to see if I can get it to pump fuel so I can know 100% that I need a new pump.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Should be able to disconnect the line at the injectors and turn the key on. The pump is under the fuel level..isn't it? So it shouldn't need priming. Do you hear it running? If not..there's an issue. Maybe the Rollover sensor....maybe a fuse or connector somewhere. I think its 12 volts so you should be able to power it bypassed. Might double check that first.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

Ever find out what the problem was?? Im working on a 2011. It will crank and idle but backfires n dies soon as u hit the gas.. took line loose and cannot get gas unless i hold the fuel line lower than the tank, key on and it only trickles out.. pump is running


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Well my problem isn't sorted out but getting closer to having it back up an running. 

I purchased a new fuel pump for the Brute and that still didn't solve my issues, I couldn't get it to prime so went through the wiring harness and found a couple of bad connections that I patched, which allowed me to prime the pump and get the bike running (so I essentially wasted $600 on a new pump), but it will not stay running unless I am holding the throttle, and it runs very rough. I have ordered a complete new wiring harness that I am hoping arrives tomorrow so I can see if that will solve my issues of there possibly being some other corroded wires that may be giving bad voltage to sensors etc. If not once the harness goes in, I will drop it off at the dealer and let them deal with it and get me back on the trail. The plan was to trade it in on a new Can Am 1000 XT, but after rebuilding the front diff, a new fuel pump and a new wiring harness I am in for about 2 grand that I will never get back on the trade so I will just keep modding the ole girl until she blows up! I'll be sure to update the thread with what the issue was once it is fixed. The running rough has me a bit nervous that maybe something inside let go, but nothing in the oil, and it does fire up super easy it just needs the thumb on the throttle to keep it running although its way down on power. I guess I should know in a week or so if all goes well.


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute (Nov 10, 2011)

hopefully we can figure out the problem, this bike is only a few months old, i dont understand why its having problems like this so soon.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> Ever find out what the problem was?? Im working on a 2011. It will crank and idle but backfires n dies soon as u hit the gas.. took line loose and cannot get gas unless i hold the fuel line lower than the tank, key on and it only trickles out.. pump is running


Check the rollover switch pull it off and shake it to reset it.I had an 08 do the same thing after I did the pump mod.


----------

